# Borrego Springs Century



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Get ready for the first Century of the year! Taking place Saturday January 1st in beautiful Borrego Springs. Ring in the New Year in a positive way!
Ride distances ranging from 35 to 100 miles with mostly flat terrain and fantastic desert scenery.
This year we are changing our start finish area to Christmas Circle, right in the heart of Borrego Springs.
Check out our web page at http://www.julianactive.com/borrego springs century.htm
We have a listing of available lodging choices, or if you are interested in camping, check out the Borrego Springs Chamber site.
Register online through active.com or via mail with our printable entry form

We hope to see you there. Happy New Year!

R&B Bicycle Club


----------

